# gnome logout fallisce

## xveilsidex

salve ragazzi per la saga i problemi nn vengono mai da soli, dopo un aggiornamento al sistem -uDN world ( tra cui anche l'aggiornamento a xorg 7.2 ) ho notato che se faccio il logout da gnome cliccando Sistema-> Termina Sessione  OPPURE Sistema-> cambia utente  non succede nulla la finestra rimane bloccata fino a quando non forzo l'uscita  nei log di sistema ho letto :

May  3 10:39:03 GenT00AnT00 (root-23864): Failed to log addition of listener gst-inspect-0.10 (Failed: Failed to open gconfd logfile; won't be able to restore listeners after gconfd shutdown (Permission denied));will not be able to restore this listener on gconfd restart, resulting in unreliable notification of configuration changes

May  3 10:40:36 GenT00AnT00 (root-23864): Failed to open saved state file: Failed: Failed to open gconfd logfile; won't be able to restore listeners after gconfd shutdown (Permission denied)

sto problema mi perseguita da un po di tempo e questa volta vorrei eliminarlo definitivamente qualche idea?

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi nessuna idea a riguardo? è un problema un po sciocco ma è proprio fastidioso! ( almeno dal mio punto di vista )

----------

## comio

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ragazzi nessuna idea a riguardo? è un problema un po sciocco ma è proprio fastidioso! ( almeno dal mio punto di vista )

 

versione di gnome? e gdm?

ciao

----------

## xveilsidex

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   ragazzi nessuna idea a riguardo? è un problema un po sciocco ma è proprio fastidioso! ( almeno dal mio punto di vista ) 
> 
> versione di gnome? e gdm?
> 
> ciao

 

ciao comio! dunque ho la versione  di gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  mentre di gnome-base/gdm-2.16.4!

----------

## xveilsidex

dai ragazzi qualche idea a riguardo ?

----------

## comio

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> dai ragazzi qualche idea a riguardo ?

 

prova a vedere con gdmsetup (eseguito da root) se alle volte sbaglia i path dei comandi shutdown/reboot. (controlla dove sono con which).

ciao

----------

## xveilsidex

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   dai ragazzi qualche idea a riguardo ? 
> 
> prova a vedere con gdmsetup (eseguito da root) se alle volte sbaglia i path dei comandi shutdown/reboot. (controlla dove sono con which).
> 
> ciao

 

se faccio gdmsetup mi compare questa scritta :

(GDMSETUP:7862): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display

mentre da gnome avviato :

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 3 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 4 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 5 of 5.

  Command failed 5 times, aborting.

Impossibile accedere il file di configurazione di GDM.

----------

## comio

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *xveilsidex wrote:*   dai ragazzi qualche idea a riguardo ? 
> 
> prova a vedere con gdmsetup (eseguito da root) se alle volte sbaglia i path dei comandi shutdown/reboot. (controlla dove sono con which).
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

prova così: DISPLAY=:0 gdmsetup

se usi Xgl, prova con :1 al posto di :0

ciao

----------

## xveilsidex

grazie per le risposte comio ma non succede nulla se faccio DISPLAY=:0 ..1..2 oppure incrementando il numero..   :Crying or Very sad:   sto problema è una palla al piede!

----------

## comio

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> grazie per le risposte comio ma non succede nulla se faccio DISPLAY=:0 ..1..2 oppure incrementando il numero..    sto problema è una palla al piede!

 

allora... da una shell in finestra con utente normale:

```

$ echo $DISPLAY (annotare il numero che esce)

$ xhost +

```

Diventi su ed esegui il comando:

```

$ su -

password:

# DISPLAY=:0 gdmsetup

```

al posto di :0 metti il numero che esce.

ciao

----------

## xveilsidex

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> $ xhost +
> 
> 

 

quando eseguo questo comando mi esce scritto "access control disabled, clients can connect from any host

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> $ su -
> 
> password:
> ...

 

Mi dice di nuovo : Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

Trying failed command again. Try 2 of 5

----------

## comio

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> $ xhost +
> 
>  
> ...

 

cosa ti dice l'echo $DISPLAY?

ciao

luigi

----------

## xveilsidex

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   
> 
> $ xhost +
> 
>  
> ...

 

 echo $DISPLAY

:0.0

Comio non so se ti puo' essere d'aiuto ma prima quando ho provato ad uscire da gnome da Sistema->Termina Sessione mi è apparso questo messaggio :

SetGrabKeyState - Disable

SetGrabKeyState - Enable

 waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE /usr/share/fonts/misc/ refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing. 

Puo' dipendere dal fatto che per far funzionare il direct rendering sulla mia scheda ati x1400 ho utilizzato driver  ati 8.35.5  ~x86 ?

----------

